# ATV and Dirtbikes



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

Does anyone have an ATV or a dirt bike? If so what do you have? I've just now been getting into them.


----------



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)

2006 Polaris 500 Sportsman. Love it.


----------



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)

as you can tell I'm the old guy in this group. They all brought racing type 4 wheelers. None of them had 4WD, but I did.
























and this is why they ask me to go with them. I'm ready and they never are. I alway take my medic bag, extra supplies, a chain to pull them out when they get stuck or broke.


----------



## hannahlou1998 (Nov 19, 2013)

I live my 500 Polaris sportsman! Got me through alot


----------



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)

Amen to that. They are great on the farm and very dependable. Polaris is the only way to go for me.


----------



## marquiseb (Nov 15, 2013)

2007 klx250


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a Polaris 330 quad and love it.


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

Anyone else have pics of their ATV? I'm seeing what Christmas hold in store, then probably getting one right after.


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2013)

Here is the only pic I can find of my quad. I also have a Yamaha 250 two stroke somewhere in the garage.


----------

